# Instabilidade 13.11.2011 - Trovoada Loures



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2011 às 18:31)

Finalmente está concluído e publicado o vídeo da conectividade do dia 13 de Novembro de 2011, um mês depois. 

Tive de rever 222 minutos de gravação, mas está pronto.

Os relâmpagos foram captados durante a madrugada (das 05h20 às 06h20) e durante a noite (das 18h às 23h30, sensivelmente).

A qualidade é um pouco pior que a do costume porque gravei com a janela fechada (em algumas partes do vídeo)  devido à chuva e vento.

Resultado:


----------

